# can you ovulate on follistim/gonal f without a trigger shot?



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

Does anyone know? Ive heard from doctors that all women will ovulate eventually without a ttrigger shot (hcg) if taking gonal f/follistim (pure fsh). Ive also heard doctors say that only 10% of women will.

Anyone else heard information about this?
Maya


----------



## brichole1214 (Dec 1, 2009)

When I was on my injectables I ovulated on my own one cycle because they told me to come in 2 days too late for my u/s so yes, it's very possible to ovulate without the Trigger shot. I didn't get pregnant that cycle though and it took two more cycles for me to actually get pregnant because the cycle after I ovulated on my own the medication stimulated me too much and i ovulated on my own and ovulated SEVERAL follicles that time and was instructed to avoid sex that cycle. G/L and i hope that answered your question in a round about way


----------

